# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  What type of shoes do you wear?

## NC600cbr

hey guys,

So what kind of shoes do you guys go with. 

When I lift I usually just use me some standard Nike's or anything. I see a lot of guys in puma's or flatter shoes. Or even in old wrastlin shoes.

Think there is any benefit? I think I prefer the extra padding.

----------


## TheBerryhillMonster

I wear some asics wrestling shoes when I lift. I feel more connected to the ground for squats and whatnot.

----------


## Jenseno9

u really shouldn't lift in padded shoes. less cushioning the better

----------


## collar

asics.

----------


## POPS

sauconys. I like them because theyre light and perfect for running cause I do pwo cardio. I think bringing 2 sets of gym shoes to the gym would be pointless and $$$

----------


## elitepeptides

I wear adidas running shoes with those 50 dollar dr. Scholls inserts that are specifically engineered for your feet. I wear running shoes because I run after just about every workout.

----------


## operationgetbig

for days when i squat or deadlift i use any flat shoe. converse or kswiss...as long as theyre flat and not running shoes.

----------


## PC650

vans..vans..vans......

----------


## *El Diablo*

Nike Free

----------


## NC600cbr

Yeah I was thinking of trying a flatter shoe for leg days, and just regular shoes for the rest of it. 

How are those Nike Free's Diablo? Maybe i'll try a pair of those.

----------


## *El Diablo*

> Yeah I was thinking of trying a flatter shoe for leg days, and just regular shoes for the rest of it. 
> 
> How are those Nike Free's Diablo? Maybe i'll try a pair of those.


Hey NC, they are very comfy, and ur whole foot is flat on the ground, it doesnt have a heel, so i enjoy them, they arent made for running really, but light as a feather. I enjoy them.

----------


## thenextcutler

I wear my day to day shoe, a worn out old asics running shoe. In the summer time I wore sandals a few times. IMHO shoe choice is a bit obsessive.

----------


## NC600cbr

thenextcutler - not sure how its obsessive.. ?

I had a neuroma in my foot at one point a few years ago, and let me tell you, you get a shot of cortizone and few b12 shots in the bottom of your foot and you might start putting some consideration into your footwear too!  :7up: 

Diablo - I think i'm going to give those a shot. If I hate them I'm sending you an invoice.

----------


## thenextcutler

> thenextcutler - not sure how its obsessive.. ?





> *IMHO*


certainly doesn't sound obssessive in your specific case... maybe I read too quickly but I didn't see anything about the neuroma in earlier posts, my bad





> Diablo - I think i'm going to give those a shot. If I hate them I'm sending you an invoice.


I'll get in on that action!

----------


## NC600cbr

Wasn't being aggressive amigo - just sayin! Although I do get a kick out of the guys that match their shoes and complete gym attire, guido style.

----------


## kickinit

Steel toe skecters

----------


## *El Diablo*

> thenextcutler - not sure how its obsessive.. ?
> 
> I had a neuroma in my foot at one point a few years ago, and let me tell you, you get a shot of cortizone and few b12 shots in the bottom of your foot and you might start putting some consideration into your footwear too! 
> 
> Diablo - I think i'm going to give those a shot. If I hate them I'm sending you an invoice.


LOL...Anytime mate, u wont be sorry..

----------


## BBronco

flat sole shoes. I would do bare feet but my gym doesn't allow it

----------


## LeroyB

> flat sole shoes. I would do bare feet but my gym doesn't allow it


+1
I just started taking my shoes of for some things and doing them sock footed.
So far so good, but they will complain I am sure.

----------


## Bulkn

I use nike free 5.0 they weigh 270g each. Seeing them new ones make me want to upgrade!

----------


## NC600cbr

Been lifting in these Nike Free's for about two weeks now. I'm a big fan. 

Diablo - you will not be receiving an invoice. (unless of course thenextcutler you want to lie and we can bill Diablo)

----------


## AdverageJoe

I do my cardio with asics and my lifting with my chuck taylors

----------


## -Ender-

Wescos or Danners.

----------


## ottomaddox

Nike+

----------


## Kibble

Moccasins(house slippers), unless it is leg day. On leg day I wear K-Swiss

----------


## LionsGate

> I do my cardio with asics and my lifting with my chuck taylors


best choices here. 

i just use asics thru lifting and cardio atm. 

im gona use some chucks for stability when i go heavier during maintenance . saucony or asics for cardio days.





> I had a neuroma in my foot at one point a few years ago, and let me tell you, you get a shot of cortizone and few b12 shots in the bottom of your foot and you might start putting some consideration into your footwear too!


dude, i know this pain! i had two deep plantar warts on the bottom of my feet when i was younger. dear gawd the pain of the long ass needle going in so deep to reach the nerves was one of the worst pains ive ever experienced. just thinking about it makes me wana go fetal. 

take care of your feet and examine often gents.

----------


## darkcrayz

chuck taylors

----------


## baseline_9

converse

----------


## NC600cbr

> Wescos or Danners.



you lift in some pretty serious footwear hahah

----------


## NC600cbr

> dude, i know this pain! i had two deep plantar warts on the bottom of my feet when i was younger. dear gawd the pain of the long ass needle going in so deep to reach the nerves was one of the worst pains ive ever experienced. just thinking about it makes me wana go fetal. 
> 
> take care of your feet and examine often gents.


Oof  :Chairshot:  ! not fun at all. I never realized how sensitive your feet really are until some crazy doctor was stabbing me in the foot with what seemed like a 4 inch needle. haha

----------


## HustlerBrah

in melbourne we were crocs

----------


## Gaspari1255

New Balance Zip...so comfortable and they're sexy too.

----------


## l2elapse

Under Armour

----------


## *El Diablo*

MUST be an Aussie thing, do u also have a Barney the Dinosaur outfit u train in m8?  :Haha: 




> in melbourne we were crocs

----------


## stevey_6t9

none mates. I swere im like a coon. im the bare foot bushman.

----------


## *El Diablo*

^^ Austalians are weird people.

----------


## KimboHalfSlice

I train barefoot (the gyms in SE Asia don't give a fu*k).

I also go running barefoot. People who run barefoot have far less chance of injury.

----------


## T_Dubp

Adidas microbounce, not so bouncy now though

----------


## oscarjones

adidas samba classic

----------


## Loaded61

nike shox!

----------


## youngerlion

circa or dvs. they are thick and flat soled. skater shoes. just me. but i like to workout in them. they are thick and comfy and if my weak ass dropped a weight on myself. i feel protected. not to mention the grip they have for flat shoes.

----------


## awesome1

Brooks, with custom inserts from my chiropractor

----------


## (TLF) CHAMPION54

Nike Air Force Ones.

But where can I pick up those Nike Free 7.0's?

----------


## shuarma

i have flat feet (absolutely no arches), so i lift in my converse. 

but when i'm cutting i have to wear running shoes or something for cardio

----------


## soldier91m

I wear Adidas Bounce for everything but legs, during legs I wear a solid sole Nike.

----------


## thomaskstewart

> adidas samba classic


Yeah... ?? I was just looking at a pair of those an hour ago and was thinking about getting a pair...

----------


## thomaskstewart

Of course I've always been an Adidas freak haha

----------


## thomaskstewart

> Blown SC
> 
> Spread the floor with your feet as you squat. Remember the wide stance? Well, you must also force your knees out hard during the entire motion and push out on the sides of your shoes while you squat. This keeps the tension in the hips where it should be. This is also why most squat shoes, tennis shoes, and cross trainers suck for squatting. The best shoes for squatting are Converse Chuck Taylor All Stars. The soles are flat and the side construction is rugged enough to push out against without a blowout or rolling over the sole.


Found this in Better Strength Articles

----------


## BPack10

Chucks for lifting. Brooks Trance 8's for cardio. I used to have shin and ankle problems from cardio until I got the Brooks. Great shoe and they last forever...

----------


## UberSteroids

Adidas Adistar Ironworks II. Great shoes!

----------


## jypoll

I usually just take my shoes off for any training that I've got my weight on my feet no one has complained yet so who knows, but I wanna get those barefoot shoes that have the toes on them and look kinda like rubber sandals. Does anyone know where I can find them?

----------


## The Dynasty

All black Converse Chuck Taylors. Greatest 30 bucks ever spent.

----------


## SnaX

I've been wearing sandals to the gym for 6 years now. Feels more comfortable.

----------


## Nooomoto

> All black Converse Chuck Taylors. Greatest 30 bucks ever spent.


Same here.

----------


## ObviousDecoy

Cheap Adidas skate shoes similar to these but in all black

http://www.shopadidas.com/product/in...ductId=3729141

----------


## johncalvin

i wear air force ones too. they red

----------


## Regular guy

> I usually just take my shoes off for any training that I've got my weight on my feet no one has complained yet so who knows, but I wanna get those barefoot shoes that have the toes on them and look kinda like rubber sandals. Does anyone know where I can find them?


REI has them, just got a pair yesterday. Lifted in them today, light deadlift. Not to bad. I think there all around comfortable, wore them most of the day too.

----------


## sami2

i wear cowgirl boots, potatoes, converse, sperry's, flats and sometimes flipflops ( im from the south its not THAT cold (: )...Real time chicago Real Estate listings!

----------


## MrGreen

Etnies, DC, ES, whatever I have on my feet when I get ready to go. I dont own a pair of running shoes. Funny going to play ball and I am the only one showing up in some flat sole normal shoes but doesnt affect my game!

----------


## Jiggy902

Wal-Mart specials

----------


## liftw8t

Otomix F4444 power trainers and hightop reeboks

----------


## GEM_69

I use a torn pair of asics I love that brand great for long distance running. Ran a marathon in them and they were great

----------


## P90

my nike runner, but i go barefoot on legs day.

----------


## CFforged

For o-lifting, Rogue Do-Wins. Squating or deadlifting, I go barefoot. All else I just were Chuck Taylors.

----------


## growing1

barefoot

----------


## growing1

> Oof  ! not fun at all. I never realized how sensitive your feet really are until some crazy doctor was stabbing me in the foot with what seemed like a 4 inch needle. haha


F*$! that...that must be painful as hell

----------


## The Toad

for squats and deadlifts I go with Chuck Taylors, Upper body I have no preference

----------


## maxwkw

Squats I go with chucks. deadlift and most other things I wear vibrams

----------


## MeanMachine2000

Nike Free Trainers

----------


## 119gold

> Nike Free


yessss haha. I'm on my like 10th pair of these things, i wear them to they fall off my feet. So light so comfortable

----------


## BgMc31

I wear the same but only on my oly lifting and overhead training days (I train for strongman and powerlifting). On my regular squat days, I train in chucks. I deadlift in socks only. Everything else I wear simple nike or new balance crosstrainers even on event days.

----------


## Sir Anabolic

Timberland boots... no joke. My gym has a funny rule, "no streetwear, etc." I usually show up with a long sleeve thermal as well. Haha.

----------


## SuperLift

> I wear adidas running shoes with those 50 dollar dr. Scholls inserts that are specifically engineered for your feet. I wear running shoes because I run after just about every workout.


like your avy ;-)

----------


## SuperLift

DAMN! I cant believe that no one said Jordans! I love working out in my J's

----------


## Strategus

I've worn everything from Doc Martens to running shoes to hiking shoes (Vasque, Nike etc.). Lot of people around here like Converse, Chuck Taylors etc. 

Flips flops in gym are totally tacky except in the shower or going swimming (if gym has a pool). Bare feet - yuck! Unless your gym is in your own basement....

----------


## pipzman

barefoot or flat nikes, converse

----------


## gthom47

i got new balance. i think theyre amazing, got them 2 years ago and still feel great running and lifting.

----------


## Garrudae

what type and color of clothes do you usually wear?

Yes - useless topic




<Editing the thread title and adding "what type and color of clothes do you usually wear?" to the title, and taking out "I love to know "useless things"" from the thread sub-title. 03/18/07 Tombow>

----------


## trix1000

> I usually just take my shoes off for any training that I've got my weight on my feet no one has complained yet so who knows, but I wanna get those barefoot shoes that have the toes on them and look kinda like rubber sandals. Does anyone know where I can find them?


There call skeletoes, just google them.

----------


## Mythos

I use adidas samba, they're nice and flat but I want to try the vibram five fingers.

----------


## PK-V

reebok classics (no scum) with custom inserts

----------


## Second2Last33

I pretty much wear whatever running shoes I own at the time, which currently is a nice pair of sauconys. However I do always put a pair of high impact insoles into my shoes to lighten the stress to my knees with high intensity exercises.

----------


## nakota2k

Prefer converse especially on leg day.

----------


## randymeans

no shoes when squats or deadlift, its the most natural thing u can do! If your big and look mean enough then no1 will say shit to ya at the gym anyway ;-)

----------


## JordanC

Socks, no shoes. Love having a full gym at home  :Smilie:

----------


## BigBadWolf

> no shoes when squats or deadlift, its the most natural thing u can do! If your big and look mean enough then no1 will say shit to ya at the gym anyway ;-)


^^^ do they tell you to put your shoes on?

----------


## Armykid93

Training in high top converse all stars is the best because you are flat against the ground, when there is padding in your shoes some power is lost because you are trying to balance because of the cushioning they provide even while doing bench this happens plus the converse im talking about are like 40 bucks, not expensive, i always bring 2 pairs of shoes to the gym, one for weights and one for cardio, because if you are seriously doing cardio you need to be changing your cardio shoes every 150 miles or so because they wear out and if you dont have that proper padding while running you can get hurt and do unnecesary damage to your joints.

----------


## 88Codified_L=ikeness

Nice those Nike Free's look nice and like they'd do a great job for lifting! I'm gonna get some of those..

----------


## l2elapse

i always wore shoes and recently tried barefoot..i HIGHLY recommend it

----------


## djdizzy

I wear the vibram 5 fingers on legs day, other days just what ever running shoes I currently have

----------


## DubVwrestler171

Asics Rulon Gardner wrestling shoes. The grip is awesome. Helps me feel more connected to the ground. Had these shoes since high school when I wrestled and tried them on day and loved it. Never going back to sneakers other than cardio.

----------


## BringIT

Nike Shox,

----------

